

Why The Boston Globe may be shutting down - andr
http://alek.posterous.com/a-stab-at-why-the-boston-globe-may-be-shuttin

======
byteCoder
The layout of their web site is a symptom of the problem, but absolutely not
the problem itself. The problem is the economics of news delivery, plain and
simple.

As Doc Searls put it recently (and I'm paraphrasing): If you came to me today
with a business model where you would cut down lots of trees to make paper,
create content to print on this paper on huge presses, and deliver this
content 12 to 24 hours after it was written to its consumers at their homes
once or twice a day, I'd call you crazy.

So, the longer as the Globe keeps their presses running, the more their
ultimate demise is sealed.

~~~
patio11
Oh, the economics of news delivery are wonderful. Its the economics of paper
delivery that suck.

~~~
brandnewlow
The problem is that you can make ads that people want to pay for in print
(big, lush, informative), while online advertising tends to be a little image
box that some smart guy blocks with Firefox. Who wants to pay up for that?

------
something
i live in boston. other than occasionally flipping through a dead copy in a
coffee shop, i never by a newspaper. i consider boston.com more or less a
tabloid site, or a good place to answer "what was with the fifty police
officers storming the common yesterday?" type questions.

among many others, i do read nytimes.com quite often. it's a pretty well laid-
out online newspaper.

too bad they won't share with their subsidiary.

~~~
ojbyrne
The "Big Picture" is the exception. It's generally awesome:
<http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/>

And they reached an agreement with the last union this morning:
[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jkzBYoal_s...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jkzBYoal_s1ms77Fzrfv3jMppZggD980Q1I01)

------
AndrewWarner
And before I got to the ad-filled Boston Globe site, I was hit with a full
page ad.

